# 4months today!



## charliesmom (Mar 9, 2005)

New to the group here...Have no idea if I am even doing this right. I am not technically inclined! My Charlie is 4 months old today!







He is really doing okay with the going outside thing but is still having accidents. We are down to a couple of accidents a day but he still doesn't give us any warning.. we just have to keep asking every 10 minutes..outside? He will go to the door if you ask him..sometimes. Anyway, if anyone has any advice on the house training bit that would be great! Never had an inside dog, much less one who knows he is KING! :lol: (We do have bells on the door where he can reach...doing the treat thing afterwards, crating at night, blah blah blah..







THANKS!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Maybe Charlie has too much freedom roaming around in the house? At four months I think he's doing great. You could try to put him in a pen, or section him off in a room with a gate. Others here will have better suggestions...

Happy 4 month b day charlie!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow! He is still a baby!!!







I would say he is doing great!!!







Keep up the good work and be patient....


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

You dont have a picture in your avatar! We have to get someone to help you out!! I wanna see a pic!


----------



## charliesmom (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Mar 15 2005, 01:35 PM
> *You dont have a picture in your avatar!  We have to get someone to help you out!!  I wanna see a pic!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I would love to be able to do that! If someone can give me some directions maybe I can figure it out.







Thanks...Amy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

He is not having accidents, he has no idea that he has to go outdoors. 

1. Every accident is really your fault for not getting him outside in time. 

2. Playing puppies may need to go every 10-15 minutes. Sleeping puppies can usually go for 1 hour more than their age in months during the day, but for toy breeds with little bladders it can be a bit less. 

3. If your dog has the opportunity to have an accident, you gave it too much freedom. Crate time when you can't watching and leashing your puppy to you are the ideal ways to ensure supervision. Crate time is especially important so that dogs learn how to hold it for brief periods of time. 

4. Motivate your dog to go in the right place. Give good treats and praise when he goes outside every time. Go out with him on a leash each time and praise him. Ignore accidents in the house. Do not punish him. 

5. Set a schedule, especially for feeding and play time. This will help him to need to potty on a schedule. Wake up, outside, eat, outside, play, outside, nap, outside. Eating on a schedule will tend to have him defecating on a schedule which can help aid in housetraining.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

AWWW...Sounds like everything you're doing is right. Just keep up the good work!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How to Housebreak a Puppy with a Newspaper

Everyone has heard of this method for housebreaking a dog. Here's how to do it with maximum effectiveness.

Get a section of the paper and roll it up, taping it (or using rubber bands) so it doesn't unfurl. 

As soon as your puppy makes a mistake indoors, take the paper and hit yourself on the head six times while saying, "I didn't watch my puppy."


----------



## charliesmom (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 16 2005, 09:10 AM
> *How to Housebreak a Puppy with a Newspaper
> 
> Everyone has heard of this method for housebreaking a dog. Here's how to do it with maximum effectiveness.
> ...


[/QUOTE]







thanks! :lol:


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 16 2005, 10:10 AM
> *How to Housebreak a Puppy with a Newspaper
> 
> Everyone has heard of this method for housebreaking a dog. Here's how to do it with maximum effectiveness.
> ...


[/QUOTE]








Hahaha! I was a tad nervous reading this until I got to the end! :lol:


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA That's funny. And very true. Puppies don't have accidents, we do. Having said that, my Izzy is almost 4 months old and she usually has one _accident_ a day. And always when I'm not paying attention.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

CRATE TRAIN, I could not say it enough!! It is fantastic!! Stress free as well. Sisse has US crate trained very well!!


----------



## charliesmom (Mar 9, 2005)

> CRATE TRAIN, I could not say it enough!! It is fantastic!! Stress free as well. Sisse has US crate trained very well!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

